
Agrivoltaics provide mutual benefits across the food–energy–water nexus - tolien
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41893-019-0364-5
======
tolien
Coverage of this on ArsTechnica:
[https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/09/crops-under-solar-
pa...](https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/09/crops-under-solar-panels-can-
be-a-win-win/)

